# New ceramic Longines Hydroconquest with the blue rubber strap



## marek-zegarek (Apr 30, 2019)

I really like the new ceramic version. I liked it so much that I went to the dealer and ordered the new version with the blue face and the blue rubber strap. I probably pick it up sometimes next week. Most of the pictures I've seen of the watch are with the bracelet. I already have Conquest with bracelet so I thought I might get one with the rubber strap. I think the blue rubber suits this watch and it looks good. Anybody has any experience with these types of straps? It's already too late for me but the other option would be to buy with the bracelet and then buy the rubber extra. That's if you want to have both. I think the original Longines rubber strap cost around $250 so it is a bit cheaper then the metal. Not sure how much for the bracelet but I think around $400 at least. I am enclosing the stock photo of the watch but I show the pictures of the watch once I pick it up.


----------



## Ventenberry (Sep 27, 2015)

marek-zegarek said:


> I really like the new ceramic version. I liked it so much that I went to the dealer and ordered the new version with the blue face and the blue rubber strap. I probably pick it up sometimes next week. Most of the pictures I've seen of the watch are with the bracelet. I already have Conquest with bracelet so I thought I might get one with the rubber strap. I think the blue rubber suits this watch and it looks good. Anybody has any experience with these types of straps? It's already too late for me but the other option would be to buy with the bracelet and then buy the rubber extra. That's if you want to have both. I think the original Longines rubber strap cost around $250 so it is a bit cheaper then the metal. Not sure how much for the bracelet but I think around $400 at least. I am enclosing the stock photo of the watch but I show the pictures of the watch once I pick it up.
> View attachment 14111051


The video below talks about the new ceramic Hydroconquest with strap.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Congrats on your new Longines!


----------



## wolfpack1995 (Jul 21, 2017)

Very nice, I think I can see one in my future. Enjoy!


----------



## ROvinieta (Mar 19, 2018)

Straight from Longines boutique, bracelet and clasp part number to fit 41mm Hydroconquest - stainless steel and blue ceramic bezel. 

Blue Rubber Strap (part reference L682154973) RRP £103 
Clasp (part reference L639154517) RRP £85




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marek-zegarek (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for all replies. I enjoyed the video and I really like the rubber strap on this watch. But the sharp edges on the clasp cutting into the wrist is a bit of worry. But I report next week once I get the watch. 
£188 for the clasp and the rubber, that’s roughly $250. I have compared prices of the strap in other countries as well and they roughly all the same.


----------



## llyr (Jul 21, 2018)

The watch is absolutely stunning, I like its blue dial and the watch looks solid. Very nice!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I love the bracelet in my steel bezel 41 mm Hydro, but that blue sure looks cool! (is it a deployment clasp?)


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Just saw the video - wow, that is a strap!
And watch. I didn't much care for the updated Hydroconquest from pictures, but that video shows it has some very appealing features and finish.


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Congratulations in advance!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Oddly enough, I find myself in the same predicament but with the VHP GMT. I love the blue and want the rubber strap, my problem is if it comes on a bracelet I want that too and it will just sit untouched.

But it’s probably what I will do.

Congrats on the purchase, it’s a great piece and a really great brand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl2244 (Mar 21, 2018)

I prefer it on a bracelet but that blue rubber strap really looks good, it gives the watch a perfect setting. Kudos!


----------



## Wever (May 2, 2019)

Congrats on the watch, it is almost perfect...for me the only downside of this watch is the AR coating on the outside (i remember the problems with low quality AR coating Omega Planet Ocean had)


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

I have the prior version but in a 39mm and I love it. Unfortunately they did not make the new one in a 39mm. Also I know mine only has AR coating on the inside I thought the new one did also have it only on the inside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Very classy looking.


----------



## marek-zegarek (Apr 30, 2019)

Finally, I picked up the watch today. Took it home and adjusted the strap myself. Luckily, I only had to cut the even number of sections on both sides so both parts of the strap are the same length. According to instruction if you have to cut an uneven number of holes you leave the longer part of the strap on 6 o'clock side and the shorter on the 12 o'clock. So, I think opposite what you do in the bracelet adjustment. The clasp has 5 micro adjustments. 3 on one side and 2 on the other one. So hopefully you can find the perfect fit. 
The blue strap looks beautiful. It is sort of navy color, and it gives the watch an elegant and sporty look. When I put the watch on my wrist, I knew I made the right choice. Before I picked it up, I was considering the bracelet as well, but not anymore blue strap is for me. I also own Longines conquest with the bracelet but now I much prefer the look of the blue strap. The combination of colors, navy strap, and blue glowing face with a slightly darker blue bezel just looks beautiful. Because of that blink,


















I think it is more dress watch then the diving watch, which might be a bit of put off for some people. 
But as I think the look of the rubber on the watch is amazing the quality of the strap is not perfect. I was surprised by how sharp the edges of the clasp are. It's not bad for $30 watch strap but you would expect some more refinement in Longines brand. I have Certina with the rubber strap and I think the quality of Certina's strap is better then Longines. I hope I can get used to wearing it and it won't be a problem for me but I can understand if some people find it a bit problematic. 
Overall this watch created one big problem. I don't want to take it off my wrist. I don't want to wear another watch.
Here you go. My first impression of my new watch. 
(Sorry for any mistakes as English is not my first language).


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Looks awesome! Congrats again.

How does the rubber feel? Looks like a great combo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marek-zegarek (Apr 30, 2019)

Thank you Cerveloguy1976, I’ve had this watch on my wrist for few hours and it feels very comfortable, though I have a few marks on my wrist from the clasp, but I get that from the bracelet as well so I hope it won’t be a problem for me. 
And it is a great combo. I think this watch looks much better with the blue strap.


----------



## ake_ (Oct 3, 2018)

I really love that strap, I have not seen anything like it. Such a beauty.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

marek-zegarek said:


> Thank you Cerveloguy1976, I've had this watch on my wrist for few hours and it feels very comfortable, though I have a few marks on my wrist from the clasp, but I get that from the bracelet as well so I hope it won't be a problem for me.
> And it is a great combo. I think this watch looks much better with the blue strap.


Post some pics when you can, I'd like to see what you are talking about.

I haven't seen one in person but I just stopped at my AD and asked for pricing on the VHP GMT in blue, want the bracelet as well but will only wear it on the rubber, I think the blue dial and blue rubber are a winning combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marek-zegarek (Apr 30, 2019)

It depends on how you rest your wrist. Not always I get that. I also get a few spots of skin rush but my skin is very sensitive so I think it will go away soon and my skin will get used to it.


----------



## marek-zegarek (Apr 30, 2019)

Some more pictures.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

The blue strap takes it to a different level IMO, it looks awesome.

I see what you’re saying about the marks on your wrist, I wear my straps tighter anyways and would see that no matter what.

You’ll probably find it to be tighter every now & then but there are micro adjustments too right? Sorry, my brain power lacks on a Friday evening & cant recall the picture.

Anyways, seriously nice piece! Great choice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marek-zegarek (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks, Cerveloguy1976. Yes, there are 5 micro adjustments. You can see them in the pictures. I’ve just adjusted one for slightly longer.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

I love ceramic bezels and this one is a great example


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

I have the older model with the alum bezel but the ceramic is super nice,I wish I could trade up
No way I want a .... rubber or canvas BS strap though,it has to be stainless


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

excelerater said:


> I have the older model with the alum bezel but the ceramic is super nice,I wish I could trade up
> No way I want a .... rubber or canvas BS strap though,it has to be stainless


I'm not keen on straps either. I like the Hydroconquest bracelet too


----------



## marek-zegarek (Apr 30, 2019)

I’ve been wearing this watch now for just over the week and feels great. I personally love the blue strap and prefer it much better than the bracelet. In my opinion, it looks much better. I wear is slightly loose now and I don’t have any issues with it anymore.
The other thing is people are noticing this watch. They haven’t commented on it but I noticed them glancing at it for the fraction of second.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

marek-zegarek said:


> I've been wearing this watch now for just over the week and feels great. I personally love the blue strap and prefer it much better than the bracelet. In my opinion, it looks much better. I wear is slightly loose now and I don't have any issues with it anymore.
> The other thing is people are noticing this watch. They haven't commented on it but I noticed them glancing at it for the fraction of second.


I'm with you, that rubber strap steps it up a notch & adds a great look! Very refined! It's a great piece, the ceramic bezel looks fantastic. I'm a huge fan of the brand after buying my BigEye, they have exceptional quality & amazing value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enycelilc (Feb 9, 2019)

great pick up! generally don't like rubber straps but this one is done nicely


----------



## Il_Valentino (Feb 22, 2017)

Beautiful blue dial, I would definitely consider one.


----------



## dleaphart (Nov 9, 2016)

Super jealous. I have the older aluminum bezel one. I love how they have taking away the silver hour markers beneath the dots and have the ceramic bezel. I might be upgrading soon. I wonder if the 41mm ceramic bezel can be sourced...


----------



## ATTAKK (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience with this piece! The value prop / spec sheet is pretty impressive. I only wish the bracelet version had screw links instead of pins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

ATTAKK said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with this piece! The value prop / spec sheet is pretty impressive. I only wish the bracelet version had screw links instead of pins.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess faux screws are better than just plain old pins! I've never had to mess with mine, since the original adjustment.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

I know this is an old thread, but I am curious marek-zegarek whether the clasp digging into your wrist became an issue for you over the longer term? I'm considering a Longines with the rubber strap as is adjustable compared to the butterfly clasp, but the way the clasp on the rubber strap is designed looks like it would be painful. Keen to hear your long-term thoughts!


----------



## marek-zegarek (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi FerrisAus, no I don’t have any issues with this watch. The clasp is a little bit sharp but it doesn’t bother me as I never thought about again, until I read your post. But I find the micro-adjustment very useful as I have adjusted it a few times already depending on the climate. Overall, I am very happy with this watch and I still love the blue strap. If I had the bracelet, I wouldn’t put it on as I think the blue strap looks amazing. Recently I was in Singapore airport going through the custom. I took my watch out and put it in the basket. The custom guy took it out and had a look at it for a few seconds. Beautiful watch he said and then he showed me his. It was a nice unexpected compliment and obviously the custom guy liked his watches.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks very much for your reply. It’s great to hear that the clasp isn’t an issue for you. I’ll have to seriously consider purchasing one now!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry I am a late to your thread. That looks like a great watch, and I will have to take a closer look next time I am at my AD. Since I got my BigEye the other day, I have been trying to read as many reviews as possible about this great brand. The rubber strap really does look very good, one of the nicest I have seen.

Belated congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------

